

Gut instincts: The secrets of your second brain (2012) - ivank
http://neurosciencestuff.tumblr.com/post/38271759345/gut-instincts-the-secrets-of-your-second-brain

======
thinkling
Cheap gene sequencing has spurred an explosion of research on the bacterial
flora in your gut and its links with various diseases and disorders. (Obesity,
mood disorders, irritable bowel/Crohn's, I forget what else.)

There's a Coursera class in progress on this right now
([https://class.coursera.org/microbiome-001/](https://class.coursera.org/microbiome-001/))
run by Rob Knight at UC Boulder. Another interesting thing to look at is the
American Gut ([http://americangut.org/](http://americangut.org/)) project,
which will analyse a sample of your gut bacteria for $100.

------
seancoleman
I've long since discovered what a large impact specific diets have on my mood,
depression and well-being. I ordered a gut sampling from uBiome last week and
am looking forward to having measurements to manage.

------
fintler
I wonder if this has anything to do with the effectiveness of the ketogenic
diet to treat epilepsy.

